# κουτσούνι



## Palavra (Dec 4, 2012)

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
είμαι σίγουρη ότι πολλοί από εσάς έχουν ακούσει ή/και χρησιμοποιούν αυτή τη λέξη για να περιγράψουν κάτι γλυκούλικο που το αγαπούν πολύ (όπως εγώ τα μπισκότα τύπου κούκις, με κομματάκια σοκολάτας... but I digress). Μήπως ξέρει κανείς κάτι για την ετυμολογία της λέξης;

ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ αγνοούν την ύπαρξή της, το σλανγκρ περιέχει απλώς ορισμό και το νέτι μου βγάζει διάφορες σελίδες με καρδούλες αλλά δεν βοηθά παραπάνω.

Να σημειώσω ότι σίγουρα υπάρχει και θηλυκός τύπος (κουτσούνα), δεν είμαι σίγουρη για τον αρσενικό όμως.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 4, 2012)

Θα υπέθετα ότι είναι κάποιο ζωάκι. Όπως λέμε πιτσούνι. 

Αρσενικό δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ όντως.


----------



## crystal (Dec 4, 2012)

Για τήρα εδώ! Και στα σχόλια.


----------



## sarant (Dec 4, 2012)

Το έχουν και τα λεξικά πάντως (Πάπυρος σίγουρα, πάω στοίχημα και Δημητράκος), κουτσούνα είναι η κούκλα


----------



## Palavra (Dec 4, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το Δημητράκο δεν τον έχω πρόχειρο τώρα και δεν τον έψαξα. Αναφέρεται μήπως η ετυμολογία στον Πάπυρο;

Έδιτ: βρήκα κι αυτό, από τη Live Pedia.


----------



## sarant (Dec 4, 2012)

Αυτό της Λάιβπέντιας δεν μου γεμίζει το μάτι, κούκλες από παπαρούνες πώς φτιάχνονται; 

Ο Πάπυρος δίνει διαλεκτ. κούτσα = κούκλα, πρβλ. ιταλ. cucciolo = νεογνό ζώου. Σε χοντρές γραμμές αυτή πρέπει να είναι η αρχή, ιταλική, αφού έχουμε τις κουτσούνες και τα κουτσουνικά ήδη στον Ερωτόκριτο. (Βέβαια ο Δάλκος τα βγάζει όλα αυτά πρωτοελληνικά, μαζί και την κοκόνα)


----------



## elimeli (Dec 4, 2012)

Πολύ διαδεδομένη λέξη στην Πελοπόννησο για την κούκλα (_κουτσούνα_), εξ ου και _κουτσουνομπαλώματα_: το παιχνίδι των κοριτσιών με κούκλες (όταν τις ντύνουν, τις ξεντύνουν, τις στολίζουν κτλ.).


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2012)

sarant said:


> Αυτό της Λάιβπέντιας δεν μου γεμίζει το μάτι, κούκλες από παπαρούνες πώς φτιάχνονται;
> [...]



Για καλαμπόκια γράφει στο λήμμα, την κορύνη του καρπού (cob) με τους σπόρους ή χωρίς αυτούς, η οποία λέγεται και _κούκλα_ ή _κότσαλο_:

κουτσούνα η (ουσιαστικό) [ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ: με υποχώρηση από τη λ. κουτσουνάδα = παπαρούνα, επειδή μ' αυτές τα παιδιά φτιάχνουν κούκλες]
1. ο καρπός του καλαμποκιού, κοινά κούκλα 
2. (κατ` επέκτ.) το ψωμάκι που έχει κωνικό σχήμα 
3. το στέλεχος του καλαμποκιού που μένει, όταν αφαιρεθούν τα σπόρια.

Βέβαια, η ετυμολογική σύνδεση με τις παπαρούνες και η αιτιολόγησή της και μένα με μπερδεύουν. 

Από τον καρπό με τους σπόρους, έφτιαχναν παλιά κούκλες όπως λέει εκεί:




Και με και χωρίς τους σπόρους, έφτιαχναν παιδικές κούκλες ξεκινώντας από αυτές για το σώμα της κούκλας - προσθέτοντας συχνά χάντρες, μοσχοκάρφια κλπ. για μάτια, ξυλαράκια για χέρια και πόδια, και ό,τι κατέβαζε η φαντασία των παιδιών ή των μανάδων για τα υπόλοιπα χαρακτηριστικά τους - και μετά τις έντυναν με αποκόμματα υφασμάτων ή κουρέλια. Ή συνδύαζαν περισσότερα κότσαλα ή κομμάτια τους για να φτιάξουν κατασκευές όπως αυτές:





 

How to Make a Corn Cob Doll 


Από τις φλούδες και τα φύλλα του καλαμποκιού έφτιαχναν άλλου είδους κούκλες, ιδίως οι Ινδιάνοι της Β. Αμερικής:

HOW TO MAKE CORN HUSK DOLLS

  

IROQUOIS LEGEND OF THE CORN HUSK DOLL

Θεσσαλιστί, κούτσικο και κούτσινο είναι το μικρό, το μικρόσωμο και το μικροκαμωμένο (συχνά κούτσ'κο), και κουτσούνι το κουκλάκι, κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά. 
Έτσι αποκαλούσαν εδώ χαϊδευτικά την κόρη μου, μέχρι που μεγάλωσε λιγάκι και την αναβαθμίσαμε σε «τσουράπω».


----------



## Palavra (Dec 4, 2012)

Τα περί καλαμποκιού επιβεβαιώνει και ο Δημητράκος: λέει ότι η λέξη κουτσούνα σημαίνει (α) κούκλα, (β) το φυτό σκίλλα ή παράλιος, και (γ) ο καρπός του αραβοσίτου ως εύρητα, επί του φυτού.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 5, 2012)

sarant said:


> κούκλες από παπαρούνες πώς φτιάχνονται;


Περίπου όπως λέει ο daeman παραπάνω για το καλαμπόκι. Γυρνάς τα πέταλα της ανθισμένης παπαρούνας προς τα κάτω και μοιάζουν σαν φούστα, ενώ η κάψα με τους σπόρους θυμίζει μπούστο ή κεφαλάκι, όπως το πάρεις. Έφτιαχνα κι εγώ όταν ήμουν παιδί.

Δουλεύει καλύτερα με μπουμπούκι, γιατί όταν είναι σε πλήρη άνθιση, τα πέταλα είναι εύθραυστα και πέφτουν εύκολα. Παίρνεις ένα μπουμπούκι έτοιμο να ανοίξει (είναι λευκορόζ ακόμη μέσα), το σχίζεις ελαφρά, βγάζεις τον πράσινο κάλυκα, ξεδιπλώνεις με προσοχή τα πέταλα, τα απλώνεις γύρω-γύρω και είναι σαν φούστα (γκοφρέ, γιατί είναι ακόμη τσαλακωμένα, αλλά έχει γούστο).


----------



## sarant (Dec 5, 2012)

H σχέση της κουτσούνας-κούκλας με το καλαμπόκι είναι εξόφθαλμη, αλλά η ετυμολογία της ΛΠέντιας λέει για παπαρούνα "επειδή μ' αυτές φτιάχνουν παιχνίδια" -και είναι σε κάθε περίπτωση ακατανόητη.


----------

